
Show HN: Should you buy or rent? – a Probabilistic Model - refrigerator
https://causal.app/buy/?
======
Teslazar
Rent sometimes includes utilities (e.g., hydro, internet, etc.) which can make
a significant difference in the outcome but isn't included in the tool.

~~~
Lukas1994
You can include that part in the rent and set it as “annual costs” for the
buying scenario.

------
charliepark
Still looking through the various elements of this, but this is really
impressive.

Would taxes be incorporated in the "annual costs" box?

~~~
refrigerator
Thanks! Yeah — you can incorporate taxes into either "One-off costs" or
"Annual costs". Specific tax stuff depends on where you live, so we wanted to
keep it a bit more general.

